# 95 and up Towncar uppers I'm doing...



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I've had enough of listening to everyone say these are tubular or cast iron so I'll post another set I'm building. These are 1.5" extention. I'm plating the outside with 1/4". I'm not sure if I'm going to plate the top and inner yet, depends on how much time I feel like putting in them.

Sand blasted braced and ready to cut.










Used some 3/4" tubing for extention.



















Next to the stock arm










I ground all the casting flash off before plating. The casting seams can cause stress risers that encourage cracks to start.



















Looks like shit, ran out of time I still need to grind the cut edge clean. You can see I use one piece of 1/4" from ear to ear for maximum strength. I also preheated the arm before welding the plate on for better weld penetration.










I'll post some more pics when I get them finished up. 

*By the way before anyone chimes in about how they will still brake. I've had the same set on my 95 (done with only 1/4"plate on the outside) for 3 years hitting over 40"s with not one failure. So unless there are pics of broken arms I don't want to hear about it.*


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

nice, TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

looks good so far


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2009, 08:37 PM~13578290
> *I've had enough of listening to everyone say these are tubular or cast iron so I'll post another set I'm building. These are 1.5" extention. I'm plating the outside with 1/4". I'm not sure if I'm going to plate the top and inner yet, depends on how much time I feel like putting in them.
> 
> Sand blasted braced and ready to cut.
> ...



nice...im surprised you havent fabricated a set and done away with the factory arms


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn I love your fuckin work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

looks good. waiting to see final product.


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

x2


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

THEY"LL BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
























:biggrin: :biggrin: jk Nice work as usual homie.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i was thinking about doing that too...fuck it, i'm doing it!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks 4 sharing nice work


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Apr 14 2009, 11:34 PM~13579772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to everybody for the props. I just try to keep showing whats possible. Too many people on this site just repeat bad info that they know nothing about. We need more good topics with tried and tested work.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

NICE WORK HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+Apr 15 2009, 08:31 PM~13587934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well...here they are i might have over doen them a lil much...!!!


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks good to me. 1.5"?

I've been too busy to finish mine yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2009, 07:37 PM~13578290
> *Looks like shit, ran out of time I still need to grind the cut edge clean. You can see I use one piece of 1/4" from ear to ear for maximum strength. I also preheated the arm before welding the plate on for better weld penetration.
> 
> 
> ...


How hot does it need to be? Did you just heat it up with a torch or did you use an oven?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 19 2009, 08:17 PM~13624365
> *Looks good to me. 1.5"?
> 
> I've been too busy to finish mine yet.
> *


well...we wne a lil differant route then planed, when i looked at it and saw my ball joints were fucked, i bought new ones...then stared at the old ones and got an idea and rolled with it...!!! so its a cross between your idea & the ball joint extenders but only cost me the price of new ball joint set...!!!    

i still has the stock adjustment on them, i can always bring them in a lil bit...!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 19 2009, 07:26 PM~13624465
> *well...we wne a lil differant route then planed, when i looked at it and saw my ball joints were fucked, i bought new ones...then stared at the old ones and got an idea and rolled with it...!!!  so its a cross between your idea & the ball joint extenders but only cost me the price of new ball joint set...!!!
> 
> i still has the stock adjustment on them, i can always bring them in a lil bit...!!!
> *


Ball joint extension. :biggrin: Did it about 8 years ago and it worked.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2009, 08:24 PM~13624446
> *How hot does it need to be? Did you just heat it up with a torch or did you use an oven?
> *


I don't put much heat into them. They are hot enough I need welding gloves to hold them but not enough to change the color of the metal. I use a torch. I start heating them from about 12" away going back and forth and gradually get closer until I get them hot enough. You could use an oven set at about 150-200 degrees if you wanted though. The set I have on my Towncar I didn't even bother preheating and they have held up. I just figured a little preheat could only make them stronger, same goes for removing the casting lines.



> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 19 2009, 08:26 PM~13624465
> *well...we wne a lil differant route then planed, when i looked at it and saw my ball joints were fucked, i bought new ones...then stared at the old ones and got an idea and rolled with it...!!!  so its a cross between your idea & the ball joint extenders but only cost me the price of new ball joint set...!!!
> 
> i still has the stock adjustment on them, i can always bring them in a lil bit...!!!
> *


Sounds interesting. Wheres your pics?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 19 2009, 08:37 PM~13624585
> *Sounds interesting. Wheres your pics?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13624719
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I just cut it off right where it starts to go to the holes, used some solid to extend it and that was it, no extra reinforcing.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 19 2009, 08:55 PM~13624771
> *I just cut it off right where it starts to go to the holes, used some solid to extend it and that was it, no extra reinforcing.
> *


pretty much same shit...!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well the Napa H.D. balljoints are lifetime replacement units so I'd rather do the arms and keep the ball joint warranty.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Managed to just about finish these today. I still need to bore the bushing holes out but I need to get a right angle drill first. 
Cleaned up the cut edges.


















Decided to do some 1/8" plate on top. More for looks but will also add some strength. Plates are a nice tight fit.










Welded up and ready for smoothing.


















One down and one to go




























Both finished. 











These are for sale so pm me if your interested. They were polished with a 60 grit flapper disc. They will need a little more sanding for chroming if thats your thing.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

looks good bro!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang these look really good im impressed!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

PM's replied.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

These are sold already. May try to do more if there is enough interest in them.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Apr 23 2009, 12:17 AM~13662148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me a price homie. mine are already done, but those look way cleaner!!


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

looks good, finally somebody extendign these instead of using that jack off lame extenders.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 25 2009, 05:57 AM~13684960
> *These are sold already. May try to do more if there is enough interest in them.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

did you put 1/8" on the top and bottom or just the top?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13686058
> *looks good, finally somebody extendign these instead of using that jack off lame extenders.
> *


the only prob is the extenders are cheaper than a set of arms done :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff+Apr 25 2009, 12:30 PM~13686008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just on top. I did the top plate just to clean the looks up a bit, not really for strength. The ones on my car only have the 1/4" on the sides and they have held up fine.



> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 25 2009, 01:53 PM~13686502
> *the only prob is the extenders are cheaper than a set of arms done  :biggrin:
> *


We all know that cheap is what appeals to most people on this forum.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

no problem bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

propzzzz


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

got my arms intoday thanks bro good doin business with you great work n great seller :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ARE YOU MAKING MORE?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+May 4 2009, 10:54 PM~13785973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you ready to buy a set? I'll build more if there is a buyer for them. My issue now is getting another set of cores to build.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 5 2009, 09:27 PM~13797647
> *Good to hear. Glad you like them. Post some pics of your ride with them if you can.
> Are you ready to buy a set? I'll build more if there is a buyer for them. My issue now is getting another set of cores to build.
> *


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 25 2009, 11:53 AM~13686502
> *the only prob is the extenders are cheaper than a set of arms done  :biggrin:
> *






& The few sets Ive seen around - Bend ........... 



Whats a few extra bucks to avoid the cost of downtime & being pissed off ?????


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 22 2009, 10:17 PM~13662148
> *Managed to just about finish these today. I still need to bore the bushing holes out but I need to get a right angle drill first.
> Cleaned up the cut edges.
> 
> ...


 WOULD THEY FIT MY 98?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@May 10 2009, 12:04 AM~13840537
> *WOULD THEY FIT MY 98?
> *


Yes.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 10 2009, 11:49 AM~13843418
> *Yes.
> *


 :0


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 10 2009, 11:49 AM~13843418
> *Yes.
> *


 how much a set ship to 97123?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Interested in a set for my 94. how much shipped to 40291?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luizg69+May 11 2009, 03:01 AM~13849331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe yours has the crossbar between the ears correct? Those I have to do a little different.

PM me guys if your willing to supply cores for me. Shipping them isn't too pricey and I'd take a little off the price too offset the shipping costs.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 11 2009, 09:00 AM~13850460
> *I don't have any more cores to build right now. I'd need anyone interested in a set to ship me a set of cores to build for them. I was just in the hospital 2 days ago getting my appendix removed so I'm not up to pulling some off a car at the yard.
> I believe yours has the crossbar between the ears correct? Those I have to do a little different.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

For those that don't believe these arms hold up. The set I did for this car is only plated on the sides with 1/4" and they have been abused for 4 summers now.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

looks good. Thats the proper way to do them, those balljoint extensions look ranch.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I feel the same way about the ball joint extenders. Plus they aren't as functional.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 22 2009, 09:17 PM~13662148
> *Managed to just about finish these today. I still need to bore the bushing holes out but I need to get a right angle drill first.
> Cleaned up the cut edges.
> 
> ...


You did a really nice job on these


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. I strive for quality in everything I build.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 4 2009, 01:40 PM~14982208
> *Thanks. I strive for quality in everything I build.
> *


nice!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 4 2009, 01:40 PM~14982208
> *Thanks. I strive for quality in everything I build.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 19 2009, 10:17 PM~13624985
> *Well the Napa H.D. balljoints are lifetime replacement units so I'd rather do the arms and keep the ball joint warranty.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 11 2009, 11:00 AM~13850460
> *
> I believe yours has the crossbar between the ears correct? Those I have to do a little different.
> 
> ...



yep mines too there on 93 -94 do you need that bar ???


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Sep 4 2009, 04:52 PM~14982762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## polkcountyg (Apr 20, 2006)

what about the problem of the balljoint slipping out? cuz thats y my friend dont like those arms, he was riding locked up it sliped out he almost crashed doin 50mph :dunno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by polkcountyg_@Sep 5 2009, 07:21 AM~14987575
> *what about the problem of the balljoint slipping out? cuz thats y my friend dont like those arms, he was riding locked up  it sliped out he almost crashed doin 50mph :dunno:
> *


that makes me wonder. did he have the channel of the ball joint past the pinch.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by polkcountyg_@Sep 5 2009, 08:21 AM~14987575
> *what about the problem of the balljoint slipping out? cuz thats y my friend dont like those arms, he was riding locked up  it sliped out he almost crashed doin 50mph :dunno:
> *


I have not had a single problem with ball joints or the pinch bolts. We don't even use the chains to limit travel and still have had no issues. Limiting the travel with the chains would take a ton of load off the ball joint, we just haven't needed to do it.

The key is to make sure the proper bolt is being used and that it's torqued tight enough. The shoulder of the bolts should hold the ball joint in. If you need to replace the bolt make sure you don't used a bolt that has a short shoulder which will cause the ball joint to ride against the threads which could lead to problems. Also make sure it's at least a grade 8 bolt and nut.


----------



## polkcountyg (Apr 20, 2006)

well he jus swaped the arms for the older stamped arms with the nut on the bottom so it aint slippin out nomore, he likes the look too :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well doing a stamped arm swap onto a 95 or newer car also removes the adjustability for alignment. The ball joint is used to set the camber and caster on the 95 and up cars. As far as looks to each there own.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I found a towncar at the auto recycling yesterday. I wanted the arms to build new ones, but someone beat me to it!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 6 2009, 11:34 AM~14996049
> *Well doing a stamped arm swap onto a 95 or newer car also removes the adjustability for alignment. The ball joint is used to set the camber and caster on the 95 and up cars. As far as looks to each there own.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i got some cores for you b, have at it and make you a few bucks, sounds like theres a few people in that would like a set


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 6 2009, 04:35 PM~14997037
> *i got some cores for you b, have at it and make you a few bucks, sounds like theres a few people in that would like a set
> *


I'll give you a call tonight.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice work as usual bro


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Both finished. 









These are for sale so pm me if your interested. They were polished with a 60 grit flapper disc. They will need a little more sanding for chroming if thats your thing.
[/quote]

Good Job Bro, looks strong as hell.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

where do u get the bushings?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe I got them from Napa the last time. If not maybe the stealership. I haven't bought any bushings in 4 years so I'm a little unsure. I normaly just ship the arms without bushings. Never had anyone say anything about not being able to find them.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 6 2009, 05:47 PM~14997464
> *
> Good Job Bro, looks strong as hell.
> *


They are, thats how I build my shit.

Thanks.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 4 2009, 01:40 PM~14982208
> *Thanks. I strive for quality in everything I build.
> *


  very nice work


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

quality


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2009, 01:20 AM~15001025
> *quality
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

he does clean work n i trust him


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2009, 07:37 PM~13578290
> *I've had enough of listening to everyone say these are tubular or cast iron so I'll post another set I'm building. These are 1.5" extention. I'm plating the outside with 1/4". I'm not sure if I'm going to plate the top and inner yet, depends on how much time I feel like putting in them.
> 
> Sand blasted braced and ready to cut.
> ...


and 95 and up will like fit on the 98 99 and 2000's too ???


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 4 2009, 07:11 PM~14984720
> *I'm glad to see you back on here man. Hope your run of bad luck is behind you. Thanks for the propsalso.
> *



thanks bro. but yea. my luck has got to get better from here on out


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats the one and only good thing about hitting bottom there is only one direction to go.


----------



## 95marquis (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for the insight man i'm starting to wrap my 95 marquis 
just wondering though what size wall did you use on the 3/4 tube wanna make sure its strong enough
and do you just butt the ends of the arm up to the tube


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's only 1/8" wall. But since it's a very small tube that is also very short it works fine. If you prefer you can use solid bar stock. That tube doesn't take a lot of stress with the plating done.


----------



## 95marquis (Mar 27, 2007)

okay thanks man


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

Kool-Aid Products in stock!!!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

How much to do 93 mercury marquis i can ship them


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Sep 10 2009, 04:24 PM~15040827
> *How much to do 93 mercury marquis i can ship them
> *


PM sent.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

They look good man. I just finally finished mine and sending them for chrome.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 16 2009, 10:40 PM~15103670
> *They look good man. I just finally finished mine and sending them for chrome.
> *


Cool. Did you make sure you plated around the bushing opening?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yea i did, i fully boxed them but i didnt extend em. i popped the bolts out and plated that area also. then drilled the holes out for longer grade 8 bolts


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

looks good


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 22 2009, 09:17 PM~13662148
> *Managed to just about finish these today. I still need to bore the bushing holes out but I need to get a right angle drill first.
> Cleaned up the cut edges.
> 
> ...


very nice work :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Sep 16 2009, 11:06 PM~15103960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 17 2009, 08:21 PM~15113299
> *Well I'd say you've got the strength end covered for sure. Good to see others try there hand at it.
> *


Im tryin. Nobody has a set like these that ive seen in northern california. I look at all these lincolns out here. So i just wanted to do somethin different. But i got the idea from you man, so i gott give props where there due.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats why I post as much of my work as I do. To inspire others to build better stuff. I would like to be able to sell more stuff but thats not what motivates me to do things like these arms. I like doing what others won't or can't just to show it's possible. 

Why didn't you extend the arms though? Thanks for the props to man.


----------



## 95marquis (Mar 27, 2007)

thought id post the ones i'm workin on still need sum grindin and a little welding in the cracks though
thanks outhopu for the info


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

No problem man. Your getting there. Just make sure you don't polish too much of the weld off and weaken it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 22 2009, 09:44 PM~15159764
> *No problem man. Your getting there. Just make sure you don't polish too much of the weld off and weaken it.
> *


u gonna be out in the garage friday? call me up monkey tits


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I should be out there after 8:00pm. I call you.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 18 2009, 08:39 PM~15123548
> *Thats why I post as much of my work as I do. To inspire others to build better stuff. I would like to be able to sell more stuff but thats not what motivates me to do things like these arms. I like doing what others won't or can't just to show it's possible.
> 
> Why didn't you extend the arms though? Thanks for the props to man.
> *


I didnt extend them because im gonna use the ball joint extenders do that. I can adjust the extension to a desired length with two bolts, and its a stronger balljoint. They use a vintage chevy dually balljoint. 

One thing ive been seeing is people making their spindles taller :uh: Cutting the spindle and extending it. Its wierd. but it makes the front lock up hella higher i guess. its crazy. 

It took me about 3 months of weekends to finish these for the plater. Filling and tack welding. I will never mold a arms again. And now i know how much time it takes. it fuckin sucks.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey if u have a few minutes tommorow can u help me with a wheel alignment? My front tires are already shot and it's only been a month. Somethings wrong lol. Let me know please... It's bad... Real bad


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Sep 24 2009, 02:01 AM~15171337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I'll have time or not. I have a ton of shit to get done this weekend. Two words...Chassis table.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2009, 09:03 PM~15180095
> *Now you know why I don't post many up for sale. I hate molding them as well, especialy when somebody expects to only pay $175 when their done.
> I'm not sure if I'll have time or not. I have a ton of shit to get done this weekend. Two words...Chassis table.
> *


if i do a set for someone like mine im charging minimum 300. people dont know what it takes. then they jew you down. :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2009, 09:03 PM~15180095
> *Now you know why I don't post many up for sale. I hate molding them as well, especialy when somebody expects to only pay $175 when their done.
> I'm not sure if I'll have time or not. I have a ton of shit to get done this weekend. Two words...Chassis table.
> *


doooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood :biggrin: I GOT A CHASSIS TABLE I GOT A CHASSIS TABLE.....im bringing it anyways....your helping me :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 25 2009, 02:24 AM~15181797
> *if i do a set for someone like mine im charging minimum 300. people dont know what it takes. then they jew you down. :uh:
> *


Thats about how I see it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 25 2009, 12:24 AM~15181797
> *if i do a set for someone like mine im charging minimum 300. people dont know what it takes. then they jew you down. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Come on now don't go all **** on us. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 26 2009, 12:35 PM~15193280
> *:uh:
> *


Sorry bro. Im german and watched schindlers list. So i feel ya pain.


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

I would like to thank outhopu for the detailed pics and info....just got mine back today
























 :thumbsup:


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Oct 8 2009, 08:58 PM~15306880
> *I would like to thank outhopu for the detailed pics and info....just got mine back today
> 
> 
> ...


Just make double sure they plated around the bushing opening. They look good though. Glad to see my post was a help.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Oct 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15306880
> *I would like to thank outhopu for the detailed pics and info....just got mine back today
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Been a while since this was up top so...


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

HERE IS A SET I BUILT FROM SCRACH


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you match the angle on the ball joint plate? Your arm looks flat in the pic. The factory arms have that step in them that places the ball joint at the proper angle.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe someone knows how long are the town car stock arms? upper and lower.








thanks


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i have a question i am working on a mercurey basicly the same as a town car but the way the arms bolt to the frame (driver side) on the front is a round hole to mount the arm to the frame on the back is a sloted hole to mount the arm to the frame it seems to me that it would fuck up the angle of the wheel. if some one could shed some light on this it would help


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Aug 30 2010, 10:29 PM~18446223
> *i have a question i am working on a mercurey basicly the same as a town car but the way the arms bolt to the frame (driver side) on the front is a round hole to mount the arm to the frame on the back is a sloted hole to mount the arm to the frame it seems to me that it would fuck up the angle of the wheel. if some one could shed some light on this it would help
> *


Almost sounds like a bolt came loose and ovaled out the rear hole. What year is it?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

its a 97 i believe it is not from a lose bolt its a clean cut the side towards the front is just a round hole and towards the rear is a oval slot


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Aug 30 2010, 07:01 PM~18441029
> *Maybe someone knows how long are the town car stock arms? upper and lower.
> 
> 
> ...


nobody?? :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Sep 3 2010, 02:13 AM~18476337
> *nobody??  :uh:
> *


I've got a stock set on the shelf but I never remember to measure them and get back to you. PM me if I don't get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

From the pic it looks like you want the measurement from the back edge of the arm to the front edge. If so that is about 7 1/2". From the rear edge to the center of the outer bolt is about 6 3/4". Thats for the uppers, I don't have any lowers laying around that I can measure.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Man


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I know I'm bumping an old thread, but I want to get ahold of Byron to see if he'll make a set of arms for me.


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

how much for a set extended 1" molded an all..?????.i wanna jus them with my black magic 1"-2" extenders that way it will be 2"-3" extended


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:biggrin:uffin::420:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Not really intersted in making any to sell. Just isn't worth my time these days. Sorry guys.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Ttt


----------

